# spotting should I be worried



## Wiggly

I am 5 weeks pregnant after an IUI. For the last 3 days I have had a slight brown spotting but no pain. Is this something to be worried about. I'm trying to convince myself not to be worried but I'm not sure. Please help.


----------



## Ruth

Brown spotting anywhere in the first 8 weeks could well be implantation bleeding and nothing to worry about. If becomes red then it is important for you to contact your clinic for advice.
Congrats on the bfp!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Wiggly

Thanks, that's put my mind at rest roll on my scan date.

Trish


----------

